# Sister's Creek Ramp- First Jax fishing experience



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Check with me. I have some knowledge of jax (30 years)


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

Let me know if you want to meed up sometime, I go almost every weekend from Cedar Point (Northside) There are tons of places up there to find fish, most of my better spots I found untangling aor rebaiting my son's line.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

I launch out of Sister's quite a bit. Will probably try to go this Saturday early in the AM.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on the launch... I drove by Saturday and saw the guantlet at Sisters Creek... gee... Im glad I put in way north !

Jax fishing isnt tough... push up into creeks till tou push and find fish at low tide... There is a ton of reds here....

Good luck...


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. 

Any prefered baits?


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Live shrimp.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

This time of year - mud minnows...they stay alive in a coke bottle... but shrimp is great and small finger mullet IF you can catch some... any live bait mentioned will do just fine....


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

THERE ARE DEF FISH IN JAX AND SOME BIG ONES TOO.
























































All on live shrimp, best way to go if you ask me.


Alex


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

1/4 oz jig head. What color do you guys prefer. I typically use the good ol' red ones. How do you guys hook your live shrimp?


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

1/4 oz lead color strike king jig head for me, next time i get on the water i will take a pic of how i rig mine, i am boatless right now but hopefully that will change after saturday.


Alex


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

I haven't noticed much difference with different colors, just use as light weight as you can get away with.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

kdhs10 is right but i would def not go heavier than 1/4oz 1/8th oz is ideal i just like the 1/4 oz.

by the way kyle hopefully will have the new boat saturday afternoon. gotta drive to orlando to get it i am sending you a pm with the link to it if ya wanna see it.



Alex


----------

